
Video review: Google's Nexus 6P sets low price for top-tier Android 6.0 phone - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2997746/mobile-wireless/video-review-google-nexus-6p-android-6-0-smartphones.html
======
stevep2007
Those looking for a powerful flagship smartphone with a great camera built
with the top components and materials will want a Nexus 6P. Smartphones with
high-quality cameras with near-SLR quality have been built before, but not at
the Nexus 6P's $500 entry price. Nexus phones are a good choice because this
category of Android phones get regular software updates directly from Google.

------
byoung2
The non-removable battery has been a dealbreaker for me, but with 80% charge
in 20 min and doze mode, it might be a non-issue in the short term. It will
still be an issue long-term when the battery starts to wear down, though.

